# Best Price on Bigfoots????



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Who has the best price on bigfoots??


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Scheels and Cabelas have the new ones for $100 per 4. That is about as good as I've found.

Scheels had the old ones for $90 but I'd pay the extra $10 so I wouldn't have to mess around flocking heads.

i've heard of some deals at Game Fair but usually there isn't much variation in price.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

i seen the new one at gander for 90 bucks


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

They had the new ones at Dicks Sporting Goods for 80 a box a few weeks ago, not sure if they still have that going on.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Guess I need to get out more.

Those are good prices.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

game fair had new ones at 90, old ones 80. but thats over so... anyone have the bulls yet? they didnt have them at game fair, i talked a guy that orders from them, he said that they didnt have enough to suply everyone at game fair, and they had to give them to everyone or no one, so it turned out being no one.


----------



## cheese_hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

The nearest Sportman's Warehouse is in Sioux Falls. They should have the new standard models with flocked heads in-store for just under $100 for four.
I saw the new bulls at the DU Great Outdoors Show, and they look great. Slightly different color-scheme on the chest, and they do look bully.
Would have bought them there but I just bought a four-pack of sentries last week. Not sure what the additional cost is though.
I paid $90 for four feeders at the show, which I think is a (comparitively) good bang for the buck.

Either Big Foot or Sportsmans is making a moveable base for Big Foot dekes. Battery powered, the deke does a little left to right turn.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You can't beat the classifieds for bigfoot prices.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes you can.

Dicks had a 3 day sale 1.5 weeks ago of 20% off and last week was 10% off. Joe's in St Paul had a tent sale for 3 days with 20% off last weekend.

So I went to Cabela's and got a price match of 20% off, and then used the Cabela's Cash card incentice I got in the mail early last week where for each 100 you spend you get $25 in gift cards, and ended up with a $150 gift card, spend a bit on bumpers for the dog and then will use it along with the $20 off on a order and am going to order the "bulls" which I was told are cataloge order only.

In summary, it means is $100 - 20% = $80 - 25% of that = $64 a box + tax for Foots on 6 boxes. :wink: And that gentlemen is why I am known as a thrifty SOB. dd: :bop: As I know how to make the most of my hard earned $ :beer:

The surprising thing is that Gander Mtn has yet to throw them on sale yet.

So guys, in your state, find sale ad or sale that they can call and they can confirm the price, and Cabela's and Gander Mtn will price match the competitions sale price. Remember--they only price match within the state that the store is located.

Good luck guys. :thumb:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Bass Pro in Council Bluffs Iowa is gonna have a great sale on them soon from what I hear.

Alex


----------



## cheese_hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> You can't beat the classifieds for bigfoot prices.


That area of the site has grown a lot since I last checked it!


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

goosegrinder said:


> Bass Pro in Council Bluffs Iowa is gonna have a great sale on them soon from what I hear.
> 
> Alex


$70 per 4, and yes they are the flocked modles. 

Lucky me...Everything that I saved for this sale just went into my POS truck. :******:


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

When does this sale start at Bass Pro?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I have heard short sales from BP on the East coast 2 weeks ago too, like a 1 or 2 day sale it seemed from reading the posts on another site. It may be the same at council bluffs store--so a very narrow window of opputunity. I'm not sure if they'll ship or if need to be in person for those sales. And remember, Cabela's and GM will price match *IF * you are at their store in the same state and they can confirm the sale price..


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I believe it's during their Fall hunting classic. I think Sept.14 is when it starts. Josh(jkern) can probably give the exact date better than I. Scheels told me they will match the price if they have the dekes in stock and I bring in an ad. I got the neighbor kid talked into buying some to help soothe my addiction too. dd: :thumb: Of course,that means I'm gonna need a trailer by next fall. :wink:

Alex


----------

